# Hydor Koralia



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

So I don't want to spend an arm and a leg but at the same time I hate these freaking suction cups on my current powerhead. They constantly let go and then I end up with gravel or sand blown all over. So I'm looking at picking up maybe a couple of the Hyddor Koralia powerheads. Here are my current setups what do you guys think that I should pick up? What kind of GPH should I be looking for?

125g with (14) 3-4" reds.

75g with (1) 5-6" Black Rhom. The Rhom really loves a good strong current but I don't want overkill in that tank plus I don't want to spend a lot right now.

One more thing. The rhom has a nice area in his tank that would be a dead zone but the reds only have few plants that they can hide behind. Do you guys put your powerheads on a timer? I used to but my cheap powerhead would have trouble starting up sometimes so it concerned me to put it on a timer, so I'm hoping that these Hydor will do a little better job.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id do a k4 for the 75g and a k4 or more for the 125g.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

evolution 1400 for the 125 and evolution 1050 i think it was for the other.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Depending on how much current your shooting for the 1400 is a monster, I have a a 1050 on my 125 and a 750 in my 90


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah I was just looking at the 1400. That sounds like a lot of current.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

its really not that much current.
I had K4 (1200gph) when I still had the 75g tank with 8" rhom, it was fine.

this is K8 (3250gph) in 180g


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i have a 1400 in my 125 with my 10 adult reds and they love it i dont feel its to much it will circulate the water all the way around the tank back to the pump.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Sacrifice said:


> So I don't want to spend an arm and a leg but at the same time I hate these freaking suction cups on my current powerhead. They constantly let go and then I end up with gravel or sand blown all over. So I'm looking at picking up maybe a couple of the Hyddor Koralia powerheads. Here are my current setups what do you guys think that I should pick up? What kind of GPH should I be looking for?
> 
> 125g with (14) 3-4" reds.
> 
> ...


I have a hook mount for that powerhead, if you want to use it rather than the suction cups, but you wouldn't be able to mount it as deeply in the tank (unless you strapped it onto a piece of driftwood or something  ). Also, I had that powerhead on a timer for a couple years with no problems. The Maxi-Jets are often used with wavemaker setups, so I don't think it's an issue.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey good to hear from you again Zip......just don't read my "Confused" post in the water chemistry section. I thought that I killed Greasy last night







He seem to be doing fine today though







I ended up chatting with Zanni about this and he suggested using my MagFloat to keep it on the glass and it works like a champ!! I simply attach my MagFloat to the top 2 suctions cups and it holds it there 24/7, LOL.

I think that I'll pick up a Hydro anyway. I need something for the Red's tank.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

yeah, I had already seen the "Confused" thread. When I saw the "think that I might have killed my Rhom." title, I gulped and then went ahead and read the thread. Glad everything turned out ok. The MagFloat is a good idea. By the way, the LFS I took that amazon sword to was like ..."holy crap, this thing is huge!"...it filled the entire garbage bag up.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

i'm in the exact same boat at the moment... i have a quiet one 1200 and the suction cups suck... no pun inteded. i have done some looking and the hydor evo series is supposed to be fine on a timer.

on a side note... what do you mean by attaching your magfloat to the top two suction cups? wanna try it untill i get my hydor.


----------

